# Sublimation mugs not working



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi
I have a pix-max 5 in 1machine
pix-max 11oz mugs
sublimation ink
sawgrass paper
and an Epsom wf-2510 printer with ciss
ive tried a load of settings but the image wont transfer onto mugs
any ideas as I'm banging my head against a wall
thanks
Brian


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

How long are you pressing for? It takes quite awhile to get a full transfer.


----------



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

265 start
285 temperature
300 minutes


----------



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

time I meant not minutes


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Did you happen to turn it on without a cup in it? I did that once and it ruined the heating element. After that it looked like it was working fine but didn't transfer.


----------



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah that must be the problem thanks


----------



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah I think that must be the problem thanks


----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

It takes some time to complete transfer


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Ripcord, what do you means turn it on without a cup in it ?. Are you telling me I have to put the coffee mug on the heat press with the heat transfer and then hit the power bottom ?. Thanks


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think some presses are like that and others automatically turn off the heating element when you open it. But you do not want it to heat up without a cup in the clamp. It will burn itself out very quickly.


----------



## ehaskins (Nov 24, 2017)

gismobri said:


> Hi
> I have a pix-max 5 in 1machine
> pix-max 11oz mugs
> sublimation ink
> ...


Do you get any transfer?? Are you printing on the proper side of the transfer paper?

Eric


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

your time is to low you should be at 365 to 385 for sublimation mugs. also what kind of press you have.


----------



## ehaskins (Nov 24, 2017)

My 11oz mugs from conde I do at 400 for 240seconds


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

My mugs press at 356f (180c) for 200 seconds


----------



## gismobri (Mar 9, 2017)

Free sub 110


----------

